# Suche günstiges Notebook



## King_Sony (28. Juni 2010)

*Suche günstiges Notebook*

Hallo zusammen ,
ich suche ein Notebook, ich habe folgende anforderungen^^:


keine große Wärmeentwicklung
nicht über 200€
hauptsächlich Websiteprogramierung und evtl. Surfen
Gutes, nicht spiegelndes Display
Es soll im Sommer zum Einsatz kommen, da der Pc das Zimmer so aufheizt .
Danke schon Mal 
LG Sony


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche günstiges Notebook*



King_Sony schrieb:


> nicht über 200€


 LOL ?
Oder meinst Du was gebrauchtes? Oder ein billigst-Netbook?


----------



## King_Sony (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche günstiges Notebook*

Eher ersteres, also etwas das es gebraucht für ca. 200€ gibt


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche günstiges Notebook*

ALso, neu gibt es welche mit einer zB AMD 4570 für ~500€. Wenn DU viel viel viel Glück hast, findest Du so was dann gebraucht für 200€. Aber das wird schwer, da halbwegs aktuelle Notebooks idR über 200€ weggehen, allein weil sie ein Notebook "sind"...  Aber selbst mit so nem Chip würden nur ältere Spiele noch laufen, aktuellere nur in Ausnahmefällen, wenn das Spiel einen sehr anspruchslosen minimal-Detail-Modus liefert. 

Aber bei der Fülle an Grafikchips, die es gibt oder mal gab, kann man schwer jetzt sagen "such nach einem Notebook mit einem XY Grafikchip", und ein bestimmtes Notebookmodell kann man erst recht nicht nennen, da gibt es hunderte...


----------



## King_Sony (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche günstiges Notebook*

Naja, ich will nur damit arbeiten. Es soll Dreamweaver und der FF drauf laufen, da mein PC das Zimmer so aufheizt 
LG Sony


----------



## Erzbaron (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche günstiges Notebook*

hmm also wenn du ne Notebooktastatur wechseln kannst hätte ich ein Acer 5630EZ für dich ... 

Ansonsten wirds neu ganz ganz eng, das günstigste was ich grad auf die schnelle gefunden hab ist ein altes Lenovo mit Singlecore Celeron ... Lenovo IBM 3000 G530, Celeron 900 2.20GHz, 1024MB, 160GB, DVD+/-RW, 15.4" (M15KGGE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ansonsten ein großer bekannter Marktplatz der mit "e" beginnt und mit "bay" aufhört


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche günstiges Notebook*

Was ist FF ? UNd was haste für nen PC, dass sich da das Zimmer aufheizt? ^^


----------



## Rocksteak (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche günstiges Notebook*

Mit FF ist vermutlich Firefox gemeint.^^

Ich verweise da auch mal auf eBay


----------



## rebel4life (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche günstiges Notebook*

Gebrauchtes ThinkPad.


----------



## poiu (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche günstiges Notebook*

joop Thinkpad T40 besser aber T42


----------



## King_Sony (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche günstiges Notebook*

Hi,
also aktuell ist:


Q9950
3 HDD's ala 1TB
GTX 240
4GB Ram
Nach 1-1,5 Stunden nich mehr auszuhalten Fenster auf geht nicht, weil sonst die warme Luft reinkommt. Naja in Ebay kann ich nur schaun, wenn ich weis nach was ich suchen muss .
Ihr könnt ja auch teurere vorschlagen, die meinen kriterien ensprechen. ^^
Naja vorallem das Nichtspiegelnde Display ist mir wichtig, da ich drausen arbeiten will 
LG Sony


----------



## rebel4life (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche günstiges Notebook*

ebay würde ich meiden, ebay hat nur einen Vorteil  - du suchst dort nach thinkpad, die Händlernamen tippst du dann bei Google ein, denn die haben in der Regel nen besseren Support und günstigere Preise als wenn du es über ebay kaufst.

lapstore wäre da einer zum Beispiel.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche günstiges Notebook*

Also, ich sag mal: NEU bekommst Du als preiswertestes Notebook mit mattem Display das hier

Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile V6535, Celeron 900 2.20GHz, 1024MB, 160GB, ohne Betriebssystem (V6535MXBC5DE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

hat halt nur nen Singlecore, mit Dualcore wäre das hier das preiswereste: Acer Extensa 5635Z-444G16N, Linux (LX.EDM0F.079) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## King_Sony (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche günstiges Notebook*

Hi,
was mir grad noch einfällt: OS bruach ich nicht.
Aber die beiden höhren sich interesant hab, muss das ganze nochmal mit meinem Geldbeutel klären xD
LG Sony


----------

